# Which ACNL Main Character is your Favourite?



## awesomeelle2001 (Feb 3, 2016)

Just curious as to which is your favourite?

Just curious to know what people's favourite Main Character is in ACNL?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 3, 2016)

Isabelle is my queen


----------



## Orieii (Feb 3, 2016)

I wish I could choose more than one xD I voted for Reese. The alpaca's are really adorable <3


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 3, 2016)

awww, Pelly is so sweet and helpful! Post offices are a pretty bleak place, so I'm glad she stays positive, happy, and helpful despite this and negative coworkers lol


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 3, 2016)

I voted for Kapp'n. I also love Isabelle and Pascal.

I see Jingle is on the list, but why not Zipper, Pav?, Franklin and Jack? Like Jingle, they're special once-a-year characters.


----------



## scotch (Feb 3, 2016)

Phineas. I find him so sweet!
I LOVE RESETTI TOO!


----------



## NursePhantump (Feb 3, 2016)

Kicks is my Bae I love him to death


----------



## chocopug (Feb 4, 2016)

It's hard to pick just one favourite, but since Jingle was an option, I had to vote for him. I would buy a Jingle plush toy if they made one. I love him XD


----------



## focus (Feb 4, 2016)

KATRINA YAAASS


----------



## RRJay (Feb 4, 2016)

Katrina, because she is just so unique and awesome lol.  or Brewster. he seems very sweet and soft-spoken


----------



## Togekid (Feb 4, 2016)

Kicks is a cool dude. His shoe shop is cool too.


----------



## Balverine (Feb 4, 2016)

Why must you do this to me
I love Copper, Kicks, Rover and Jack equally <3333


----------



## Romaki (Feb 4, 2016)

I love the original able sisters I voted Sable because I prefer her


----------



## Maelawni (Feb 4, 2016)

I voted Reese, but I'm thinking now that it's Kicks! He's just so cool.
And Sable of course because she's so adorable. I love her personality, how she takes a while to warm up to you.
It just makes her more real, and I'm kinda like her too...a bit too much lol. :')


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Feb 4, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I voted for Kapp'n. I also love Isabelle and Pascal.
> 
> I see Jingle is on the list, but why not Zipper, Pav?, Franklin and Jack? Like Jingle, they're special once-a-year characters.



I didn't add them because I thought the list would get too long XD


----------



## Discord (Feb 5, 2016)

Isabelle is ine character i've been attached to ever since.

Ever since i started playing ACNL, Isabelle is the character i liked the most. I really like her supportive yet clumsy attitude, as it reallt gives her a charm and makes her more likeable. If only she had a more immense dialouge structure, that is one thing i wish they would add to characters like Isabelle.


----------



## pine.apples (Feb 5, 2016)

I love Pascal <3


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 5, 2016)

Resetti! <3

I was gonna vote for Isabelle but I felt a bit sorry for Resetti seing as he didn't have a single vote.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 5, 2016)

I didn't do the poll because my favorite isn't on it.
Jack the czar of Halloween! <3
I also love Reese and Cyrus but couldn't pick just one.


----------



## radioloves (Feb 5, 2016)

Mine would be K.K. Slider because of his catchy tunes and saturday nights ;3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 7, 2016)

I really love Kicks, and I wish he had more dialogue and stuff, he is really stinkin' cute and I hope he will be in more games and have a bigger something to do because I love him.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 7, 2016)

I love K.K. Slider's design


----------



## Quagsire. (Feb 8, 2016)

Rover has always been my favourite.
Its a shame I only see him when I plot reset, make a new character or restart.
It'd be cool if he could randomly visit your town to trade furniture that hes collected from his travels.
Maybe you can get Train themed furniture from him???


----------



## PrincessKelly (Feb 8, 2016)

Reese for sure! I love Alpaca's and she's pink, dingdingding!


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 8, 2016)

awesomeelle2001 said:


> I didn't add them because I thought the list would get too long XD



I've looked at the choices several times and unless I'm missing something, I can't find Pascal. He's more of a "main character" than Jingle. Jingle comes once a year, but Pascal can be found once a day.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 8, 2016)

Isabelle; I love dogs, and she's just so sweet and adorable xD


----------



## Trip (Feb 8, 2016)

Cyrus has to be my fav.


----------



## meowlerrz (Feb 8, 2016)

I absolutely love Isabelle


----------



## pickle inkii. (Feb 8, 2016)

Kapp'n! I love kappas.


----------



## Soda Fox (Feb 8, 2016)

Labelle. She and Sable are both my favorites, but Labelle is still a little mysterious to us.  I like that the sisters open up to you the more you talk to them.  It feels rewarding when you get them saying new things.


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Feb 11, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I've looked at the choices several times and unless I'm missing something, I can't find Pascal. He's more of a "main character" than Jingle. Jingle comes once a year, but Pascal can be found once a day.



I could make another one and include all of those main characters/special event characters? People would just have to re-vote...


----------



## aimeekitty (Feb 12, 2016)

I love Isabelle and Reese and Cyrus... but I think Reese is just SO CUTE


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 13, 2016)

don't make me choose between kapp'n and tortimer ;-;


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 13, 2016)

1st Katrina 2nd Isabelle 3rd (if she counts) Lottie


----------



## pixemi (Feb 15, 2016)

Voted Sable, she is adorable and so hard working I really admire her! 
But Pascal is great, too! Love listening to him haha


----------



## porkbun (Feb 16, 2016)

oh man this is such a difficult decision : ( but i'd have to go with leif! hes so optimistic, and he works w the flowers so thats awesome <3 plus hes so cute!


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Feb 17, 2016)

Kicks cos he care about dem jays


----------



## alesha (Feb 17, 2016)

Isabelle,  wish it was multiple,  I would have chose more

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dubstep4Dayz said:


> Kicks cos he care about dem jays



Gravity falls fan?


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Feb 17, 2016)

I chose K.K.Slider. Hes pretty cool!
But my all time favourite is Pascal.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Feb 17, 2016)

My favorite is definitely Jingle, all the way.

... B) didyouseewhatididthere

I've always really loved Jingle. When I played animal crossing in the summer as a teen, I would listen to Christmas music. I was disappointed that Jingle wasn't in Wild World, so to see him in New Leaf had me freaking out. I was so happy to see him.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 17, 2016)

why no digby

i voted for booker because he's really cute and i like his anxious way of talking haha


----------



## Eleaf (Feb 17, 2016)

I adore Isabelle! She's so cute ahh. I have a small plush of her and have her nendodroid coming in like 2 months. 
I also love Leif! He's so cute! I wish there was a plush of him too. ;w;


----------



## MintySky (Feb 17, 2016)

Isabelle! She is just so cute! ^_^


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 20, 2016)

It's so hard to choose between K.K. and Leif D: I luff them both so much


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 24, 2016)

I voted K.K. Slider because he is so chill, he is great at playing the guitar, and we have the same coffee preference. I would have voted like 10 other characters if this was a multiple choice poll.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 24, 2016)

I chose Celeste because she seems like a cute, shy owl. Also shes pink and I find that super cute n.n


----------



## windloft (Feb 24, 2016)

luna !!!
i have a lot of favorites, but luna sticks out because i love her design and i love how relaxed she is.
reminds me a lil bit of my dad...


----------



## PixyVenom100 (Feb 24, 2016)

Brewster has always been a favorite of mine since CF first came out! He is just so laid back and chill.


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 24, 2016)

Isabelle.  so perky.  so industrious.  yo right-hand momma...


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 27, 2016)

K.K. Slider. Don't think I need to explain why.


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 28, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> K.K. Slider. Don't think I need to explain why.



he's a special snowflake, alright.


----------



## padfoot6 (Mar 21, 2016)

This was so hard D: I voted for Brewster but my other close favorites are K.K. Slider and Pascal, even though he wasn't included in the poll


----------



## jozial (Mar 21, 2016)

I voted for Reese because she's so adorable, but Phyllis is a close second. I love her attitude.


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 24, 2016)

Labelle for me. I just like her look. I love Brewsters design as a pigeon, but he annoys me to no end when he stares me down to drink my coffee!

Celeste is a cutie as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Labelle for me. I just like her look. I love Brewsters design as a pigeon, but he annoys me to no end when he stares me down to drink my coffee!

Celeste is a cutie as well.


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 25, 2016)

I love all of them to pieces, but I'd have to say my favorite is Don. I was scared of Resetti as a kid, but I always thought Don was a cool guy. Every time he showed up in my town, I wished I could like invite him over for a cappuccino or something.

Also, Kapp'n's awesome, and I always loved Kicks.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 25, 2016)

Blathers!


----------



## Brobasaur (Mar 25, 2016)

I love Resetti.
And intentionally pissing him off...


----------



## GhulehGirl (Mar 27, 2016)

I'd have to say Isabelle. She's so cute. She's always there to greet you when you start playing. She always does stuff for special events. She lets you know if someone's moving in our out. No mayor could have a better assistant


----------

